# Does Anyone Have A Security Camera System Inside or Outside of Your Home?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't, not a big fan of the idea of having security cameras in my house, especially those connected to a computer other than my own.  I'm not really into the modern technology either, like Smart TVs, Smart phones, etc.  Somehow their tracking, and recording features creep me out from things I've read about them in the past.

I guess I would consider just setting up my own security camera outside of my house, to record the area around my front and back doors and windows, but so far I haven't had the urge or felt the need for one. :jumelles:

Anyone here have cameras recording in or around your home?  Are they connected to a service or computer other than your own?  Just curious how many seniors are doing this.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2017)

Nothing here Seabreeze. With our "one call now", we get alerts if something is out of place in our community.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 7, 2017)

My brother has a camera/door bell on his front door. It has a motion detector which activates the camera, and it will send a alarm to his cell phone. He can go to his computer and view the video to see who or what triggered the camera. It's all done on his Wi-Fi and all the videos are saved until he deletes them. He lives by himself and there's been some home invasions in our town in the past.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2017)

Nothing here!

The management at my apartment complex does have signs at the entrance to the parking garage that warn people about security cameras, no cameras though.  I guess they figure the sign is enough of a deterrent, LOL!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 7, 2017)

We don't have them at our apartment complex.  There have been lots of thefts of stuff outside like bikes and barbecues.  Inside they break into the Washers and Dryers for the cash.  The owners have installed new ones that only work with a card.  No more cash.  Even if you lock stuff up they come with portable grinders to cut the cables.  I don't like being around areas where people are scamming stuff off. 

I was considering installing a fake one.  They do look realistic now.   Perhaps that would be a deterrent.  It's worth a try.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 7, 2017)

We have a full ADT alarm system with motion detectors, smoke alarms, CO2 alarms, and indoor camera. When we travel, I notify the alarm co. that the house is empty and if any alarms go off, they are to call the police or fire dept *immediately. *That way, no wasting time trying to call us to see if we set the alarm off accidentally.

The camera records constantly. Images are kept for 30 days and then deleted, unless you specifically save a clip.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2017)

We don't and I really wouldn't want it. I have already set one off in my daughter's home. The racket was horrible, at least I found out I must have a strong heart or I would heave dropped dead on the spot.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, ADT and just purchased a Ring doorbell this past weekend.    Had our home broken into while we were in bed sleeping.     Wouldn't want anyone to go through what we went through.


----------



## IKE (Mar 8, 2017)

We've had ADT for several years......all the doors and windows are wired, motion detectors, smoke alarm, battery backup if the power goes out etc. but no cameras.


----------



## oldman (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes, we do. When we had our present house built, we had it hardwired for both inside and outside monitoring. When we first had it installed after moving in, it took us about 6 or 7 months before the outside cameras would function properly. We had to have one of the cameras installed wireless and that kind of messed up the workings (syncing). However, since that time, we have had no real issues.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 11, 2017)

I had one once that was motion activated. It was point out a window near the front door. It recorded for 30 seconds upon activation and stored it on my hard drive. After reviewing the recordings of dozens of cars passing on the street, every cat/dog doing their duty on my front yard, watching the people walking down the street and the mailman picking his nose while depositing my mail I gave it up.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2017)

No, the most I've ever had was a motion detector light on the back deck years ago.   The animals moving around (cats, raccoons, possums), even leaves blowing around sometimes, would turn it on.  The neighbor complained she couldn't sleep because it kept going on and off all night, so I don't ever use it.  Whenever I saw it come on, it spooked me a little, so just as well.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm currently shopping and preparing to install a camera or two out front. If I can find something that records on a 24 hour loop that would be good enough. I'm trying to catch a delivered newspaper thief along with some vandals. I know the bushes I will hide them. The question is wireless which requires a battery or hardwire something up. I don't even care about phone or internet access right now.  I'm also considering a wide angle camera on the house itself. I see home security systems all over the place now. The tech, especially basic tech is much cheaper than a few years ago.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm going to install a fake one. Visible but out of reach. And a sign should do the trick. If they have their face covered nothing will help anyway. We did not have security at our offices but we did have signs on the Windows. Never got broken into after we installed the signs.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> *I'm going to install a fake one. Visible but out of reach.* And a sign should do the trick. If they have their face covered nothing will help anyway. We did not have security at our offices but we did have signs on the Windows. Never got broken into after we installed the signs.




I have one of those fake cameras  over my front door entrance area,  and it catches the eye of everyone that comes to the door.... conversation piece for family/friends.    It has a subtle red light flashing periodically and looks like the real deal.   I just have to remember to change out the batteries in it every 6 months or so.


----------



## dpwspringer (Apr 14, 2017)

I have a system for the outside along with motion sensing flood lights. It is setup to detect motion and record it but the cameras are on all the time and displayed on a monitor. Overall I like it but like others have mentioned they are also a pia in that they record all kinds of things you aren't interested in. Lots of things going on outside so I wouldn't want anything but a recording of that that I could use to look at if something happened. On the inside of the house, it is a different world so you won't have all the false detections and you would only have that ON when you want it on. You don't have bees, wasp, birds, cats, dogs, leaves, moths, spiders, shadows suddenly appearing/disappearing, etc that go on all the time like you have to deal with outside.

It is extremely nice to have the real time video on a monitor of what is going on outside though, I can't emphasis that enough... you get a flashing red light on the recorder when motion is detected. It helps you feel more secure, no doubt about that. Not all cameras are the same though, I wouldn't get anything that wasn't high definition and didn't record that way and I wouldn't get anything that wasn't water resistant enough to handle direct spray from a hose to get rid of spider webs. Another issue outside is how well they "see" in the dark. That limits their useful range. It is not only the camera sensitivity but also how powerful the IR lights they use. You can get separate IR lights but I have no experience with them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone get a home camera for security recently? :magnify:  I still don't have one and don't think I'll ever get one.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 27, 2017)

Burglaries are fairly common around here, so we have an ADT system with a camera on the main floor. Runs 24/7, sending photos to the ADT server so no fear of accidental or malicious deletion. Server keeps 30 days' worth of recording before deleting for newer images.

Very useful when we travel. I call up ADT and tell them when we're leaving and when we're returning, with instructions that if alarms go off, they are to call the police immediately rather than waste time trying to get hold of someone by phone to confirm there's an emergency.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2017)

No. My condo came with an old, non- working inside motion detector. It's small, I hardly notice it. I'll be getting a real one soon.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't have a camera but I do have a motion sensor light that works well for night time perpetrators...and I have my "ferocious" little Pomapoo that serves up a crazy amount of barking as strangers approach. As our job market and economy improve, I would think desperation would lessen. That's my hope anyway.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 28, 2017)

I live in a gated community with lots of outside lights.


----------



## Trade (Sep 28, 2017)

I have the best security system there is. 

It's called "Nothing worth stealing."


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, I do.  We've had some "incidents" in our neighborhood, such as the lady across the street who lives alone, when an intruder visited her home (she's a minister)

I also placed a motion light on my back door which overlooks the deck.  I keep the tree limbs in my yard cut off up to about 7 feet and keep bushes trimmed.  (this was suggested by a policeman who talked at our neighborhood meeting once - thieves need cover in darkness to hide themselves)

Its very rare for a thief to attack while anyone is home. We also have wonderful neighbors who keep a watch on our home while we are gone for any length of time.  We even give them the password and security code, along with our keys so they can enter our home and check on our dog, cats, and feed our parrot. Only do this if you know your neighbors well and trust them explicitly. We do.

Fortunately, for the last 1.5 years, we have a state trooper who moved in beside us.  I think the car he drives, with all the antennas, red lights, state emblems, etc. is a pretty good deterrent to most would-be thieves, and it sits just a few yards from our front door a lot of the time.  I believe we're in good shape.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 11, 2017)

8 security cams outside 2 good sz. monitors inside and a full home security alarm system (wireless).


----------



## kteas1 (Nov 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't, not a big fan of the idea of having security cameras in my house, especially those connected to a computer other than my own.  I'm not really into the modern technology either, like Smart TVs, Smart phones, etc.  Somehow their tracking, and recording features creep me out from things I've read about them in the past.
> 
> I guess I would consider just setting up my own security camera outside of my house, to record the area around my front and back doors and windows, but so far I haven't had the urge or felt the need for one. :jumelles:
> 
> Anyone here have cameras recording in or around your home?  Are they connected to a service or computer other than your own?  Just curious how many seniors are doing this.


I have 6 of them I installed myself. They are monitored from my TV 's, phone, and neighbors. They cover my street and I gave the neighbors the password to log on in case they hear something. Are others out there watching? Maybe, but u figure with 300 million in the USA, I wouldn't be a top choice to watch. I also think that until yard work, and boring talk is illegal, I'm OK with the government. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaya (Nov 27, 2017)

Neighbors have cameras all around their house, for which I am thankful. Bears!!! They (the neighbors) warn us when their cameras pick one or a couple up wandering through.





SeaBreeze said:


> I don't, not a big fan of the idea of having security cameras in my house, especially those connected to a computer other than my own.  I'm not really into the modern technology either, like Smart TVs, Smart phones, etc.  Somehow their tracking, and recording features creep me out from things I've read about them in the past.
> 
> I guess I would consider just setting up my own security camera outside of my house, to record the area around my front and back doors and windows, but so far I haven't had the urge or felt the need for one. :jumelles:
> 
> Anyone here have cameras recording in or around your home?  Are they connected to a service or computer other than your own?  Just curious how many seniors are doing this.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 28, 2017)

Last month, someone (probably several of them) went into my husband’s shop, and stole all of his woodworking and shop tools and equipment. When he went out and found everything gone, he was completely devastated. 
We are low-income seniors anyway, and it had taken him many long years to accumulate those tools, and the little handyman jobs that he did with them helped us to have some money for little “extras”. 
We bought a cheap security camera from Amazon, and it connects with our wifi; so no one else sees anything except us. It is linked to the iPad app and we can either see a continuous feed from the camera, or look at the alerts. Anytime anything triggers the motion sensor on the camera, then it films for about 30 seconds. 
It seems to be very sensitive, and not only do we see when the dogs walk into the shop, it has also shown moths flying around at night. 
In addition to the camera, we are going to put up some solar-powered motion-sensor lights that will light up the outside area if anyone is even close to this property, and we also got a little larger dog (still an older puppy) who is very smart and should make an excellent watch dog once he is an adult.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2017)

Does an over/under 410 count?

I cannot WAIT for someone to break in


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

I live in an apartment complex and we have cameras but they are not the best. There's been talk about replacing them and I hope they do.


----------

